# Some Professor cube patterns



## mrCage (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't contributed any patterns in a while, so here are a few quite easy but nice ones.

1. Orthogonal bars.
2. Pattern 2. (Suggest name please..)
3. Pattern 3. (Name please!)

Per

(The last 2 patterns can be extended to bar equivalents, but the sequences are rather long.)


----------

